# P250 2SUM - issues?



## Back40 (Mar 2, 2011)

Considering the P250 2SUM in 9MM and am researching to determine if there are any issues with this package. Does switching out the trigger assembly lend itself to damaging any components? Also, considering the P2022, 239 and P290 but really like the idea of having a full size and compact. Thanks in advance for your feedback!


----------



## ButchCassidy (Dec 24, 2013)

Back40,

My P250 2Sum have proven to be great guns. No problem moving the fire control unit. Once you get the hang of it, it only takes a minute. Never had and issues, great pistol. 

I also own a P2022 and that is also a great gun, but for me a little too big to carry concealed, but great to shoot at the range. 

I recently bought a P290RS and that is an amazing shooter for a short pistol. I had some problems with light strikes but straightened out after a few magazines.

I don't think you could go wrong with any of these, but they are all a little different. I think the thing is what do you want to do with this pistol, shoot it or carry it. My feeling is all of the pistols you mention come with bragging rights that you own a really nice, really reliable pistol! After all they are Sigs!


----------



## BassinBuddha (May 8, 2012)

I have the full set of the P250 in 9mm, 357 sig, 40 sw and 45 acp in all three sizes full compact and sub, The p250 are all 2nd gen and have been flawless no problems at all. I have three Fire control units and love the ability to change to different configurations.Put the full size slide on a compact grip or put a compact slide on a subcompact, even cut down a compact grip to subcompact length and have more capacity in a sub size.

Some complain about the double action only but I like the fact it doesn't have a safety ,the DAO you really have to commit before it fires. Yes the pull is long but it is the smoothest DAO I have felt, even better than my Python after trigger work and years of use. 

You need to learn the trigger but if you do any other trigger is easier to master.

Now Sig is coming out with a striker version,P320 that I understand will use the same grip, barrels and mags, just change slide FCU and your good to go.


----------

